#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-08
<mhall119> zus: alright, you?
<zus> mhall119:  im well. looking at the release notes for xubuntu.
<zus> im thinking on going to a lightwight distro - plan on looking up openbox and fluxbox.
<mhall119> xubuntu is light for a full destkop environment, but it's still heavier than just a window manager like *box
<mhall119> you might check out Lubuntu as well, it's lighter than xubuntu, uses OpenBox, but also has some better integration of all it's parts
<zus> right now im on linuxmint 11 gnome,  on this laptop
<zus> the kxstudio team went desktop agnostic so now i can eliminate dual booting so long as i stay on a distro with ubuntu repos
<zus> mhall119: will do, im headed out fo dinner while  i dl the iso. bbl thanks
<shadowchaser> hello mhall119
<mhall119> hey shadowchaser 
<shadowchaser> So how is things in your area
<mhall119> doing alright, you?
<shadowchaser> Just fine now that yard duty is done
<shadowchaser> got a question for you
<crashsystems> hello florida
<shadowchaser> you know of any good video editors in linux that can handle 1920x1080 hd 
<mhall119> shadowchaser: I'm not much of a video guy, but from what I hear there isn't much consumer-grade that works well
<mhall119> if you're running a pro studio, you might invest in Cinellera (http://cinelerra.org/)
<mhall119> but that's overkill for home videos
<shadowchaser> ok got ya so mhall119 what do you do ?
<mhall119> I've had success with OpenShot, don't know what resolutions it supports though
<mhall119> shadowchaser: software dev, mostly web stuff
<shadowchaser> well mhall119 all i need is a video editor for png or jpg files simple editing 
<shadowchaser> ill try openshot im moving away from windows I have really grown to like linux distros
<shadowchaser> what im using it for is I have advertisement units that run 10 second ads for companies in various locations  what I do now is manully update them is there any software where i could remote update ?
<mhall119> like, modify the files on a remote system?
<shadowchaser> yea pretty much mhall119
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-09
<bodhi> hi all
<DammitJim> morning
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-10
<maxolasersquad> Good morning peoples~
<maxolasersquad> !
<mhall119> morning maxolasersquad 
<Chat8146> helo
<jtatum> h--
<mhall119> hey jtatum
<jtatum> oh hello
 * MichelleQ waves.  
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-12
<bluebomb> Hello, Ubuntu users of Florida.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-06
<chaynie> itnet7: ping
<rmcbride> woot. so looks like I'll be moving down to Lighthouse Point in a little over a week and a half
<chaynie> rmcbride: congrats!
<rmcbride> thanks, chaynie!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-07
<DammitJim> anyone here work with PHP?
<ShawnR> any idea why a left click would suddenly stop working in 12.04? (from the mouse, in any app, just stopped working)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-08
<ShawnR> man, so dead in here
<rmcbride> Yea kind of has been. I've seen the mouse click break down if Unity freaks out but not recently
<ShawnR> yeah, a restart fixed it, but not sure what triggered it... and it was only left click
<rmcbride> something in either unity or compiz apparently causes it. I'm not a Canonicaler anymore so I don't have contact as closely with people that could tell me what the issue is
<rmcbride> I havne't seen it in quite a while
<rmcbride> myself anyhow
<ShawnR> oh well, hopefully it is just a 1 time (or once in a VERY blue moon) thing
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-09
<Guest0655> any guys wld like chat with a female jamaican
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-10
<dantalizing> morning
<pak33m> dantalizing: you're all over the place
<pak33m> ;)
<pak33m> i mean, lies
<dantalizing> yeah i was just trying to figure out what gyrations were required to get byobu-tmux working with chrome ssh term
<dantalizing> which is pretty sweet, btw, if you havent tried it
<pak33m> i saw it but not tried
<pak33m> ifen the syberghost recommends it, it must be....bacon salt
<pak33m> tehe
<dantalizing> syberghost recommended it?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-11
<Guest6615> hey
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-12
<ahoneybun> hello 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-08-05
<raub> Did anyone go to defcon?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-04
<dhillonv10> Bryanstein: ping about fossetcon CFP
<Bryanstein> dhillonv10, pong
<Bryanstein> dhillonv10, what's going on ?
<dhillonv10> Bryanstein: I was trying to submit my proposal through the website but can't seem to be able to do that 
<Bryanstein> http://reg.fossetcon.org
<Bryanstein> there?
<dhillonv10> Bryanstein: yup, so I registered there 
<Bryanstein> dhillonv10, it should be open until 12pm
<dhillonv10> and then I got an email with a link http://reg.fossetcon.org/conference/fossetcon2014/proposal
<Bryanstein> dhillonv10, yes...that works fine for me... dhillonv10 did you just email me?
<dhillonv10> When I go there and login, I get a blank screen under My Proposals for Fossetcon 2014
<Bryanstein> dhillonv10, you don't see new proposal>?
<dhillonv10> nope
<Bryanstein> https://reg.fossetcon.org/conference/fossetcon2014/proposal/new
<Bryanstein> hmm lemme test it
<Bryanstein> We got several submissions just today
<dhillonv10> oh wow that link works but I don't see it anywhere 
<dhillonv10> like I didn't see it on the page 
<dhillonv10> thanks a lot btw, i can submit it now :D
<Bryanstein> dhillonv10, did you send an email on the site about this?
<dhillonv10> mhmm 
<Bryanstein> Ok well I was just about to reply, but if you didn't get that email back I can forward it to you as the whole proposal is within
<dhillonv10> oh yea no worries
<dhillonv10> I can show you my screen if anything since I couldn't see the link to submitting a new proposal
<dhillonv10> thanks a lot for your help!
<Bryanstein> dhillonv10, thanks for your interest!
<mhall119> don't forget we have a team meeting tonight at 8pm
<balloons> ty for reminder mhall119 :-)
<balloons> biab
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-05
<mhall119> well, I guess I wasn't the only one who missed the meeting
<mhall119> Bryanstein: ping
<Bryanstein> mhall119, ah...man I was here planning on making it
<Bryanstein> shucks...was dealing with silly usb drive issues
<mhall119> no worries, the only topic was about UbuCon planning
<Bryanstein> well umm...no one was at the meeting so far it seems
<mhall119> Bryanstein: you said you wanted the team's help organizing that, do you want us to manage the schedule for it, or just recruit sessions and help with setup?
<mhall119> I'll kick it over to the mailing list once I know what you want us to do
<balloons> I ran for too long and missed this completely
<Bryanstein> mhall119, well session recruitment primarily then we'll come together on the scheduling
<mhall119> balloons: we all missed it, I had companyover for dinner
<mhall119> Bryanstein: do we have a list of what sessions we currently have allocated for UbuCon?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, yes I do I can kick that over to the list and then we can go back and forth there...what we are doing is figuring out the schedule as a whole currently and over the next 2 days
<mhall119> Bryanstein: thanks, that would help. 
<Bryanstein> I'll be Orlando with our Director of Operations for a few days...trying to get the LUG's on board
<mhall119> Bryanstein: do we have a full day set aside for UbuCon, or half?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, so far there are only sessions enough for half a day
<balloons> Bryanstein, is there something specific you'd like to see covered but isn't?
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I can probably offer up some more non-workshop topics
<Bryanstein> balloons, yes...Ubuntu 101 like getting started with Ubuntu
<mhall119> oh, for new contributors?
<balloons> mhall119, tag team that one ^^?
<mhall119> balloons: I'm in for that
<balloons> we could redo the uds session I hosted
<mhall119> +1
<Bryanstein> mhall119, for new users period
<mhall119> Bryanstein: ah, so really the basics of using it then, do you think we'll have an audience for that?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, there is always an audience for that
<balloons> yea I was thinking the contribution side of thigns
<Bryanstein> well...that's with the assumption that everyone going to be there will be existing Ubuntu users
<mhall119> I would think that existing Linux desktop users wouldn't find it useful
<mhall119> balloons: we should definitely do the contributors 101
<mhall119> we'll have pleia2 and jose around too, maybe we can do it like a panel session?
<mhall119> or, alternately, just do a community panel session with them
<Bryanstein> Well lets just do this...once we finish going through the talks...I'll post to the list and then we'll figure it out there.
<mhall119> Bryanstein: ok, that sounds good, we can plan better once we know how many more sessions we need and what kinds
<balloons> mhall119, hmm.. a contributors panel session?
<balloons> but yes I agree completely on doing one
<mhall119> balloons: I'm thinking just an open Q&A
<balloons> mhall119, we should probably do one of those regardless eh?
<mhall119> I think it would be good, yeah, maybe save it for the last session
<mhall119> of course we'll need to make sure pleia2 and jose are on board with that
<mhall119> maybe get jcastro too
<jose> mhall119: I would love to, but remember I get that afternoon, not the day before
<jose> depends on how much time immigration and customs take
<mhall119> jose: afternoon on that Thursday right?
<jose> yeah, landing around 4pm
<mhall119> customs and immigration at MCO was pretty smooth and fast last time I went through, so much better than JFK
<mhall119> assuming you flight right into Orlando
<jose> I do
<jose> but I'm not a US citizen ;)
<mhall119> no, but even for non-residents the line wasn't very long
<jose> oh
<mhall119> then again, I'm comparing it to JFK, which even as a citzen took me like 2 hours
<jose> I land at 4:19pm, so I'll probably at the hotel around 6pm
<jose> oh, LAX is a nightmare
<jose> I was lucky a police officer took me to another line
<mhall119> I would assume so, it's LAX :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-07
<PartyBoy7> what is Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-08
<Bryanstein> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> Bryanstein: pong
<mhall119> balloons: ping
<balloons> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> balloons: check your email, Bryanstein sent us something about UbuCon
<balloons> ahh, I see.. he wants some submissions :-)
<Bryanstein> balloons, you going to do the contributing to ubuntu talk?
<Bryanstein> balloons, have you registered on the speaker site yet? http://reg.fossetcon.org?
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I'm also talking to pleia2 and jose in #ubuntu-community-team channel
<balloons> Bryanstein, I can do the talk, no I haven't registered
<balloons> I can do so today in a few mins
<Bryanstein> balloons, ping me when you register
<Bryanstein> I have to pm you the link to add a talk because the link is no longer "public"
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-10
<ashtray> Bryanstein: you're in Florida?
<ashtray> well I'll be a fiddler's bitch
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-03
<alpha_> I just built a desktop using a ssd to instal ubuntu 14.04, I have two xhds that I removed from their enclosures and plugged into sata3 ports on my mobo. They are partitioned in either fat32 or ntfs because I used them on a windows sys. Is there any way that I can get ubuntu to recognize my files and read/write to the disk?
<alpha_> on checking the bios, only one of the two drives i have in my mobo that arent the boot drive are being recognized. Is there also a way to do something equivalent to a windows check disk?
<balloons> welcome home ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> thanks balloons
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you should sent an event summary email to the Florida team, I'm sure other would be interested in your experience and what you learned at akademy
<ahoneybun> I've blogged
<balloons> linky?
<ahoneybun> http://usefoss.com/
<DammitJim> do you guys know how I can change the password of a user (the only user on a box)?
<DammitJim> I've tried recovery mode and single user mode, but passwd : command not found!
<DammitJim> what am I missing? it must be something silly
<DammitJim> nevermind... it's a grub thing
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-04
<ahoneybun> so one of the system76 people will ask their boss about a Ubuntu membership discount
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that would be very cool
<ahoneybun> yes it would!
<ahoneybun> soo I will be joining you at Fossetcon mhall119
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-05
<DammitJim> how do I avoid getting my boot partition getting filled with newer critical patches?
<DammitJim> I haven't looked at this server for 3 weeks and the boot partition is already full!
<balloons> DammitJim, make it larger :-)
<balloons> I remember a discussion at some point about tiny boot partitions
<ahoneybun> I have a 500mb efi boot
<balloons> yea, give it more than a 100 mb or 2
<DammitJim> I have 200M
<DammitJim> I asked at #ubuntu and they said that i need to configure 50unattended-upgrade
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-06
<ahoneybun> Hey all in South Florida! https://twitter.com/ubuntufl/status/629381413360418816
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-08
<ahoneybun> o/ hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-10
<ahoneybun> if anyone is having issues with tooltip colors in GIMP and Inkscape: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355540
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-11
<maxolasersquad> The channel message invites users to visit http://ubuntu-fl.org/ which seems to be down.
<ahoneybun> maxolasersquad: thanks for the report it is still a WIP but it does seem to be down, looking at it now
<maxolasersquad> Cool.
<ahoneybun> mm the server is up
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> forwarding is not working
<ahoneybun> back up
<ahoneybun> I moved the site to a new server (different IP) and did not change it
<ahoneybun> needed to move from 14.04 to 16.04
<ahoneybun> maxolasersquad: are you in north, central or south fl?
<maxolasersquad> I'm in Tallahassee.
<maxolasersquad> I see it up.
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> any ubuntu hours up there?
<maxolasersquad> Not recently. I used to do release parties, but my extra-curricular activities have my life pretty full recently.
<ahoneybun> oh cool
<ahoneybun> we are getting things back together down here in South Fl
<ahoneybun> having ubuntu hours, release parties and such
<maxolasersquad> Awesome. Maybe I'll get the chance to attend a few.
<ahoneybun> we are down here in the Fort Laud area mostly
<ahoneybun> but we highly encourge people to get events in their own areas
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-14
<UbuntuFL_tgBot> <ahoneybun> test
<UbuntuFL_tgBot> <ahoneybun> hey it works!
<ahoneybun> test
<ahoneybun> tes
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> UbuntuFL_bot was removed by: ahoneybun
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> UbuntuFL_bot was added by: ahoneybun
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> @UbuntuFL_bot
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> Yea I got that now
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> @km
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers this bot reports to IRC from telegram
<ahoneybun> and to telegram from IRC
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers think the bot will help?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/usbfl/status/764631682074816513
<Kilos> greetings everyone
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> heyo Kilos
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you communicate via the bot?
<ahoneybun> only when we are on telegram
<Kilos> oh cool
<ahoneybun> I just set it up now
<Kilos> from what to what?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> \n /me tries things
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> <br> /me tries things
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> Trying to break the not?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> *bot
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> \0A /me tries things
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler is hacking again
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> :D
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> \x0A /me tries things
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> I can't see the other chat.  Is it working?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> I never log into IRC
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> Your always are
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> I was hoping to see an announcement from bot that he tries things in the other chat.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> Its workinf
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> he did a |/me" command?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> "/me"?
<ahoneybun>  \n /me tries things
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> because the next step is to /kick or /leave, which I wouldn't do.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> You have no power in the channel though
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> ok.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> Funny that one did not go though
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> maybe he's blacklisted certain commands, which is good.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> * ahoneybun test
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> * ahoneybun goes though
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> ok. so there's no way to /kline him.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> I just coded up some switches for around my house  https://github.com/adamoutler/SmartThingsPublic/blob/master/devicetypes/adamoutler/lightify-dimming-switch-zigbee.src/lightify-dimming-switch-zigbee.groovy
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> It's about darn time I finished these.  This code runs on 8 different switches in my house.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> I should have known you would try to break it
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> Of course, I try to break everything.  It's what I do.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> This will hopefully make the group more reacheble
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <Ivoriesablaze> Have you not seen his job description?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> The not?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> Oh Adam
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> Yeah?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> I meant to add to what @Ivoriesablaze said
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> Oh, yeah.  I'm a Senior Embedded System Security Engineer II.  I break things for a living.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> Ha, at least you dont have a made-up title
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> What do you have?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> Senior Technical Engineer - Basically it means I do it all
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> heh.  So who has the made up title?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> Me
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> XD
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> It sounds official.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> I run the Research and Development department and a few backend systems. I am also a SPOF 6 years running
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <Ivoriesablaze> Going live in a couple minutes http://bit.ly/Ivories
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> how can I edit the startup applications in Unity/GNOME from cli?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> Just add a shortcut to the application in ~/.config/autostart/
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> well I had it in that and need to stop it
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> Mycroft issue
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> Oh, in your case it would be a bit different as you are running it in headless mode (i assume)
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> yea trying to vnc into it
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> since Unity is still running anyway
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> Then your best bet would be to set it as an init.d script
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> One moment so I can find a tutorial for you
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> the point it that I need to end one
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> http://tempvariable.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-add-program-to-run-at-startup-in.html
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> stop the current way
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> first
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> Oh, then you need to find the process ID (ps -aux) and kill it
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> but it would just start again on reboot
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> Then remove the application from the startup
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> that's the issue!
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> it's headless
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> no GUI
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> Then it is likely an init.d script
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> cd into /etc/init.d/ and try to find it
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> Then do a sudo chmod -x NameOfApplication
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> don;t see it
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> then do a sudo update-rc.d -f NameOfApplication remove
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> What is the output of initctl list
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> it's in .config/autostart
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <RazPi> My tamagotchi got dysentery
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <RazPi> http://aralai.net/misc/tamagotchi.png
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> The simply move the item in .config/autostart to somewhere else
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> I removed it
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> @RazPi - That is scary
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> going to do it a better way
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers what is the better way?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> Init scripts
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> http://tempvariable.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-add-program-to-run-at-startup-in.html
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> got it
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> insserv: warning: script 'mycroft' missing LSB tags and overrides
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> You should be fine
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23056365/
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/08/seagate-unveils-60tb-ssd-the-worlds-largest-hard-drive/
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun, the fuck? I thought distrowatch defaulted to https
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <SivaMachina> http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2016/08/chrome-starts-retiring-flash-in-favour-of-html5/
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> @Km
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers we are heading out at 7pm to Pembroke Pines City Center to walk around and catch pokemans. You want to come?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> I think I will have to pass today, Family just came into town
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> Ok.  Cool.  Next time then.  We usually go out sometime during the week.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> What time?
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> At around 7 we are leaving.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> so 7:30 ish
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> You want to come @ahoneybun?  My car is full.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <Ivoriesablaze> So... My stream was empty again
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> Thinking about it
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <AdamOutler> Cool.  We're just going to go to the Pembroke Pines city center at around 1930 and catch some Pokemon.
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <Ivoriesablaze> Never mind, I'll stop bringing it up in here
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> Sorry @Ivoriesablaze - been busy today
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <KMyers> *this week
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> * ahoneybun wonders where @AdamOutler is talking about
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> mm
<UbuntuFL-tgBot> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler address?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-08
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> the service is disabled and will not enable
<ahoneybun> oh there it is
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What happens when you try to enable it?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> nothing but now it seems to be working
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers could use help with some way to tell me that it is off
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> no idea how long that was off
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You can setup an alert to determine if the service is not running. Via something like https://mmonit.com/monit/
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'll have to look at that I guess
<mhall119> oh hey, the channel isn't dead afterall
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's never been dead.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You just keep it on mute.
<mhall119> IRC log shows it being dead
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh.  Bot was down.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Join the Telegram.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yeah the bot was down for some reason
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> He is here
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @mhall119
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun  have you considered a cron job to verify he is up?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> No as I don't know Cron well
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It's a systemd service used rght now
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You could add a line in "crontab -e" to "0_4_*_*_* service bot restart;" to ensure it is restarted daily.  Other options would be to run a script which would use IRC or check the status of the service and send an email if it's down.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> If you want to help
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 0 4 * * * service bot restart;
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-09
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/manokwari-gnome-desktop-shell-built-html5
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler is that service like teleirc.service ?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah. I don't know the specifics from here.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Nice... except Joey did not point out that the codebase has not been touched in months
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://play.google.com/store?referrer=utm_campaign%3DSlickdeals&code=A5E65ZH9G4K1VW84582YYZS
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Thanks.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nice I thought that was the random 1.00 one
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> $1 free buck.
<maxolasersquad>  it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-10
<ahoneybun> maxolasersquad: it?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Apperantly typing "do a barrel roll" into Google. Is an Easter egg
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> You can also do it with ok Google
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm falling down the rabbit hole that is websockets
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Climb out, it's a trap
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> (Location, lon: -84.513599, lat: 39.110212)
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> This place is awesome
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Where do you store game data in a websocket?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I guess you just make a local variable?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Server side I mean I was looking at redis
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> SQL Lite, MySQL or MongoDB
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I was thinking something more local and temporary and sql for long term storage
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Need to figure out hiw to update a websocket from a separate web request
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not sure the best way to do that
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> So true
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-11
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi isn't that the point of atomic operations?  Like AtomicBoolean, or sync?  I've never had a problem with AtomicBoolean.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler I'm not quite sure I haven't read into atomic operations too much, I think those are about shared memory? A lot of what I've read recently in concurrency is that copying variables is king. Not relying on anything but copying and message passing. Which has some overhead initially but the benefit is clearer at scale.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So much stress is put on immutable variables
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Atomic Operations are generally used on shared variables.  There is a locking-wait mechanism which locks the variable for reading, then unlocks it after the result is returned.  The same occurs for writing.  This way when two tasks attempt to access the same resource, only one will obtain it.  They may share states by using Atomic Operations.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linearizability
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ohh ok, so yeah, a lot of these languages geared towards concurrency seem to focus on avoiding locking altogether by making copies of variables, and not allowing state to change. So you have to destroy and create a new state each time.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> oh, like making a variable final before starting a task?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I believe so, making a variable final or immutable means that you can do multiple operations on any cpu or any machine since there's no state to worry about, but it does mean you have to approach it differently
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> So, I had a problem when designing CASUAL.  I had to start ADB, Initialize the process handlers, start the scripting engine, deploy zip files and play an audio sound.   All of these were "required" before the button was able to be initialized.  My solution was to create a custom AtomicThread object array and check hasStarted and hasCompleted which were atomicBooleans.  This allowed the state to be shared
<floridagram-bot> between threads and worked very nicely.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Once the threads had all started and all completed, they were done and the checking process could continue.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ooh, iirc things like that expand well into a finite state machine
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I hit that problem in webdev in python at some point doing a ton of permission checks
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That's when I started realizing that programming paradigms in general were facades over a finite state machine, and that you could abstract fsm's over and over again to cover other problem domains that represented an fsm
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> android has big finite state machine graph for its media player I believe?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah, as long as you can enumerate the states of an object, you can control it.  It's when they aren't enumerated that they become problematic.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's why it's best to start at a drawing board, or define an API, or at least skeleton an app before actually creating it.  The worst problems occur when you are like "oh crap, let me just take care of this problem I never thought about...".  Suddenly there's a bunch more problems and they all don't really work well together.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I don't know if this is appropriate for this case but thought I'd throw it out there
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I always "//TODO:" any oh crap moments.  Then come back and reevaluate later to check if it was actually the right way to do it. 👍
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I have a lot of TODO's to revisit :(
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I literally wrote in a git history once "I'm sorry for everything after this commit."
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> hehe.  use a drawing board man.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> hahahhahaa
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> xD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's better than some of the stuff I've seen from OEMs.  i'm sure.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> we're talking about 8-figure hodgepodge operations here.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @_@
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I know... right?  Sometimes they share code samples with us.  I try not to read them because it makes me liable if I comment.  But sometimes they're really bad.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I can't give examples, but sometimes they're really bad.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Here's some bad code I can give an example about... nice and neutral, Google code, written really poorly. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdglKxxXO8M
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> :D
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Nice intro
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That is one of my favorite intros.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I guess it was the other one with the ADK with bluetooth that was really bad code.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1PCFE1LlC4
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Those were some of my worst performing videos for the channel, but were also some of my favorite to make.  they didn't deal with mobile devices though, so they didn't translate to the captive audience well.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, That has been a thing for a while, I want a SNES classic simply for the bragging rights - and the unreleased Starfox game that will be launching on there
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yeah that's kinda a dick more to have an unreleased game as a selling point
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Its business - and a smart move on Nintendo's part IMHO as it will drive demand to that console instead of knock-offs, emulation and other things.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> A dick move and a smart business move done nesscerily have to be mutually exclusive.
<maxolasersquad> ++
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I don't see how it's a dick move though, isn't it more or less like you're buying a new game?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I have unreleased CASUALs if anyone is interested in donating.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Honestly I do believe you on that
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yep, I need $100 in donations and at least 1000 thanks before I release.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm kidding. I can't.  But that's typical XDA-Kiddo behavior.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Speaking of thanks, I'm 124 thanks away from maxing out my Thanks Meter.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Can't read; too low res.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's like nothing.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I integrated a T-Mobile Softphone, Plex and my OpenVPN Management UI into the NextCloud Client
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-12
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler What was CASUALs again?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Is there a linux meetup tomorrow?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No but I am up to an unplanned Meetup
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> In fact. I do have something up my sleeve that you may want to try
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My work coincides with android development this week, I thought maybe I could take advantage of all the android experience in the room
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will give you a hint. It involves me playing tricks with your senses
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Rift
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sorry @ahoneybun - you can't come this time
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Because you are too far away to drive
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Is it possible to tie a uri scheme to one app or can other apps always have the option to intercept it?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I would put one app per uri
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers question is, does android let other apps tie themselves into the URI if they want to?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> like if I had razapp://somescheme/here
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Could another app hijack it and pop up instead?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I believe so. Honestly I have not tried it . I would assume that one would override the other
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> <_>
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My android-sdk folder is eating up 33gb
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> How is that possible, unless you have a few emulators setup
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I only have 3 android versions installed, maybe I did install a few emulators
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> oh wow I even have multiple copies
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, That will do it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Can I safely just delete the folder or do I need to use the manager?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Best to use the manager to cleanly remove everything
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> BTW @RazPi - I picked up a Asus Tinkerboard
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> !
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> How do you like it?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.asus.com/us/Single-Board-Computer/Tinker-Board/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not sure. I have not taken it out of the box
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I still get unreasonably excited that we have things like laptops and SBC's that cost under 50usd
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Niiiice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am in the same boat
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> hehe
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> A
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> are you still watching pine64?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Although the Latte Panda was not a cheap board
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think the pi zero now comes wireless?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will be adding a Pine 64 and potentially PineBook to the collection
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I reaaaally want to see the pinebook
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The Pi Zero does. I do have one for you
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 😮
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> sweeeet
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm going to need to learn how to manage multiple IoT devices, at the system level
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The Pi Zero W has a few upgrades over the Gen 1. It has WiFi, Bluetooth and a PiCam interface port
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I didn't know it had bluetooth too
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I wonder what that looks like on the console
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> hnnnnngh, thank you x_x
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Just
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Just let me know when you have a few free hours and I will be more then happy to get it to you
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Most def! gosh I was just reading up on it the other day too, surprised they added a wifi to it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> They did double the price... To a whopping 10 bucks
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh no I'll have to skip a happy meal
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> with the toy inside
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> .. imagine if happy meals game with pi zeros
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I wish they would, just imagine what future generations can make
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm jealous
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Imagine being a kid from the 80s and having to hook up your computer to the tv
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> then coming across this thing
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> sitting next to a commodore 64
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Haha
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I have to stream today, though I'd be up for something next week late in the day
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Bitcoin may hit 4k today
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-13
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Bit coin is at 4,000 @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yup. I have been watching it like a halk
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hawk
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What time is undergrounds open until tonight
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 1 am
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Darn
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> We need 24hr places
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ha cool
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Doing it in the rift
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That's really cool
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Was playing with two c64 and one c128 today.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> That was the c128 on a 1080p projector
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Nerd!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> The c120 felt faster but non of the games worked that I had. They all ran on the 64 fine
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler @KMyers So someone I met today gave me a nano sim card
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Just a nano SIM?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I mentioned that I needed to switch my phone and they said they worked at Metro
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. You should be able to call into metro and have them do a SIM swap. It should be pretty quick
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://i.redd.it/xuovdj9i3gfz.png
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, JavaScript is not that bad
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> am I using mv right?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> "mv build/epub/KubuntuManual.epub build/epub/KubuntuManual-17.10.epub"
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Seems fine
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> travis seems to not find that new file
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Does Travis have permission to access that file. It may be owned by root
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> it can find the file if I don't rename it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You aslo need to use the full path. Go into the directory and run pwd
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I can't on that machine
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> build/epub/ works fine without renaming it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-06
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Custom pencil boxes for the nephews and nieces. Need to make 7 more of them
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> Those boxes look great!
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @RazPi, Thanks. I just wish they were not such of a pain to make. I am printing the kids names in place with my dual extruder setup. I do however like the wood/plastic combination
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun, 2015
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Model?
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> I don't know.  It's just the pro one they had in that year.
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> anyone have any rpg's they like to play on android?
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I keep being undecided between FF series, DragonQuest series, or maybe just pulling up an emulator with earthbound
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> I have several of the final fantasy titles, I also like OceanHorn
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I downloaded FF9 when I had the Sony and played that a bit but fell off towards the intro
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> FFT had a knack for sucking me in with its battles alone but I can't engage anything like that for more than a few minutes at a time
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I've played Chrono Trigger too many times to count
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I need help finding a game to relax with :(
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> I wish I had stardew valley or valhalla for the phone
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> http://waifubartending.com
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> T-Mobile introduces cheaper, stripped-down unlimited plan - CNET … https://www.cnet.com/news/t-mobile-introduces-cheaper-stripped-down-unlimited-plan/
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> https://twitter.com/Android/status/1026516915991269377
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Android PIE!!!
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> It will start rolling out to Pixels today
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> https://blog.google/products/android/introducing-android-9-pie/
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Essential confirmed that it will also start rolling out today!!
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> https://twitter.com/essential/status/1026516461907369984
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> Wow nice
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> Installing from the beta
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> Only 44mb 🤔
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - how hard do you think it is to replace the front glass on the Galaxy S9 Plus?
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> @KMyers trade you the S9 for the Essential Phone.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> lol.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No, I have the Note 8 and the Essential
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> My brother cracked his display
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Oh. I kinda miss Stock Android for the updates.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Right. I might get my Pixel XL.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I wouldn't want to do it.  But I haven't looked at it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-07
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> So, the battery screen only tells me around what time it will last until... And it's not very long
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay, forget what I said about the battery life... Still would like to see hours left, though
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> As an s7 owner, no pie for me.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> We just got oreo about two months ago
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, It will likely take a few days to normalize as you are essentially training your phone to understand your usage patterns
<maxolasersquad> This new update for Mozilla has flooded their cdn.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Can crostini run in kids mode @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'd be happy if they allowed apps to be installed in kids accounts.  It seems too easy since it works on Android
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Not sure. Never tested that. I know it cannot run on managed devices yet and I think kids mode falls in that umbrella
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You can create a family and then create a kids account pretty easily with  family link.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-08
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Added source code viewer to library I think
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> It's pretty nice so far, simple viewer to zoom in and out and syntax highlight
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Termux needs to run termux-setup-storage to share termux files
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Any good store suggestions for nyc?
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @RazPi, Not that I can think of
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-09
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> Installing Windows apps on Linux is about to get easier with Winepak - TechRepublic … https://www.techrepublic.com/article/installing-windows-apps-on-linux-is-about-to-get-a-lot-easier/
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> I love my android phone
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> The only downside is that its so useable that I use it almost as much as I use my computer now.
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> I did spend a bit less time on the phone with the iPhone, and maybe there's a philosophy lesson in there xD
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> but from a computer geek perspective, my the essential is sooooo nice
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> everything loads so fast and I've installed most of my apps and it hasn't bogged down or slowed in the least
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze @AdamOutler Found us a new case. https://webobjects2.cdw.com/is/image/CDW/360034?wid=1142&hei=818&resMode=bilin&fit=fit,1
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @RazPi, Ha, I can imagine you with that
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> I know right, that's what's so sad about it :(
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> also I love termux now, I haven't gotten all my settings yet but
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> I can finally code on android with a tablet
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Damn, the Note 9 has a 4,000 mAh battery and starts at 128 GB of built in storage (SD Card Support is still there). There is also a 512 GB version.
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @RazPi, Damn, I love this
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Ikr!!!
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> I hear b and h in New York is an amazing store
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> Almost better than frys. I went there.
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> @KMyers bag upgrade!
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Approved
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> It's not yet my one bag to rule them all but it's getting there
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> It's 28$ on the streetside x3
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Lit carries all my important stuff without looking like a mess
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers we ran sleuthkit on your earbuds... are you missing some ssh keys?
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> :-P
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Would prefer if you got rid of those
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm just playing
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Revoked just in case
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Question- how many 3D printers is considered too many? Asking for a friend?
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> 2000
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> also, blame gadi for telling me
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Ok. Then I am still safe. I now own 4
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> wait, when the hell did you get the third one???
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I have had a third sitting in my standing desk (the monoprice MP select Mini V2)
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I found a guy selling a pretty nice printer for $360 complete with at least 10 rolls of filament
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> ... don't you have enough filament to last you 10 lifetimes?
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Now I have enough for 12
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-10
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Gotta say it again I love this phone just did a fasy change while waking up and getting dressed
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Charge
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Is it just me or did autocorrect suffer a bit though with gesture typing
<floridagram-bot4> <Abrerr> What's gesture typing?
<floridagram-bot4> <Abrerr> Swipey method?
<floridagram-bot4> <Abrerr> If so, I've been struggling between keyboards forever
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> I've always hated swipe typing.
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> Five years ago I got to talk with Jono bacon
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I was there
<floridagram-bot4> <ahoneybun> I talked to him this year for the first time at Scale.
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze / @ahoneybun / @RazPi - http://podcast.asknoahshow.com/80
<floridagram-bot4> <ahoneybun> I saw that.
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> Political agenda?
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I think it was that Social Justice Keynote
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> Oy
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> (Location, lon: -74.016012, lat: 40.71308)
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Wow
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> Does enpass work after update for everyone?
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> It's not working for me.  It keeps crashing.
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Working fine here
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-11
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Keith wht
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Is there an Asian restaurant nearby
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Huh?
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Nevermind xD;
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> This came up in my old fb feed. Ubuntu phone was so cool.
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> Project lives on, though not at canonical anymore
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> Ubiports
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> I'll check it out. See if it will load on a nexus 5
<floridagram-bot4> <ahoneybun> (Location, lon: -104.98732, lat: 39.71646)
<floridagram-bot4> <ahoneybun> @govatent cool place
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> Yea. I've been meaning to check it out
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> I have to say I'm loving New York and I may have to explore Miami more as a result
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @RazPi, There are some cool places in Florida
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Let's do a Miami wandering soon
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @RazPi, I am game
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Sweet!
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Next weekend latest, I'll drop by sooner depending on my work, I have a lot of catchup
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> When do you get back
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Tomorrow morning
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Oh nice!!
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Do you guys need a ride
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> I think we'll be coming in from pbi but ty!
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Ok. Let me know if that changes
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-12
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Curse Hector
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> Nice
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> I just saw it on display at best buy today
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> It's really nice
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> So I switched from Pebble to a fitbit
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @govatent, You should look at the Gear S3
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> Problem was pricing
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> I needed two of them. The goal is that me and my girlfriend want to become more active as we were concerned about our health. The fitbit software seems to have good motivation tools and at a cheaper price.
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> So im gonna use this for the next two or three years and see what's new in the smartphone and smart watch world. I'll should have better cash flow by then anyways.
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> I'm planning to make my s7 last for a few more years.
<floridagram-bot4> <Abrerr> @govatent, I just bought a time steel recently. Are the Fitbit stats accurate?
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> I think it's pretty decent.
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> I miss having a proper smart watch with full notifications
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> I had a time steel as well.
<floridagram-bot4> <govatent> Unraid vs freenas?
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I went with Debian and OpenMediaVaukt
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> OpenMediaVault
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-08-08
<DammitJim> what does extended security maintenance mean?
<DammitJim> I just read that Ubuntu 18.04LTS will be supported for like 10 years, but only with regards to extended security maintenance 
